# Help! Hair Algae



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

wc, try and get your tank back in balance, which with diy c02 will be EXTREMELY hard. Possibly raise lights off tank. remove as much of the stuff manually as you can, you might have to tear up some leaves in doing this unfortuantely if your not going to get a crew. Which reminds me, if you can get SAE's they have done an alright job at cleaning a disaster up for me ...


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

This thread helped me a lot.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

As there any way you can use only two bulbs? You are running too much light for way too long a photoperiod without properly fertilizing the tank and with a 50 gallon high light tank it is almost impossible to provide enough CO2 at a consistent level for the plants' needs. 

The amount of light you use drives the system and once you get to a certain level of intensity the need for fertilizers and CO2 is non-negotiable. The more light you use the more CO2 and nutrients you need to provide and the harder it is to dial in your CO2. The Flourish you are using provides only trace elements. You need to also provide the macro elements NPK.

Suggest you take a look at the dosing regimes sticky at the top of the Fertilizers and Water Parameters forum. Dry ferts would be the cheapest option. If you want to continue to use all four bulbs you also need to get yourself a pressurized CO2 rig.

First thing to do is to cut your photoperiod back to a maximum of 8 hours (preferably using only 2 bulbs), you may need to reduce it even more until you can get the algae under control.
Remove as much of the algae manually as you can even if it means cutting off leaves, a toothbrush is a good tool for removing hair algae. Then keep the tank and filter clean, start to dose proper nutrients and work on getting adequate CO2 levels and circulation. 

You should concentrate on learning how to grow plants not how to kill algae. Healthy plants are the best defense against algae.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Agree with others... Lower light levels, and some good fertilizer dosing (NPK+Micros) combined with a few weeks of patience should help you win the battle.


----------



## breakaway (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

Firstly thanks for all the responses. 

Here is what I'm going to do:
1. Remove 3 bulbs (only 39W T5HO)
2. Reduce timing period to 8 hours 
3. Adding more CO2 not a possibility at this juncture.

Here's what I need help with
1. How much Flourish comprehensive should I be dosing?
2. How often should I put Flourish in? 
3. What kind of macro nutrients and NPK do I need to add? I read the stickied thread but I didn't really understand the fertilizer recepies - I have no idea where to obtain those chemicals from. Is an off the shelf macro nutrient + NPK available?

I'm still working on getting pressurised CO2 working. Trying to source a reasonably priced regulator and bottle in NZ is nigh on impossible. 


Thanks again for the help. I look forward to your input


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan. Until you get things dialed in, here's what worked for me: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/107549-thread-algae.html#post1060827


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

1. exactly whats on the bottle.
2. two times a week i think it says.
3. rexgrigg,com to get all your NPK needs. there are also other fert sites you can get from as well. Rex also sells regulators, bubble counters, needle valves, etc. He will build you a custom made regulator, though you may have to wait a little bit. 
PS, they don't have soda pop in new zealand? one of the vendors that reups fast food joints with their co2 would be an ideal place to purchase a 5-10 lb tank of co2. And believe me, you will notice the difference once co2 is established in your tank.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Don't be an extremist... going from 12 hours of 156W to 8 hours of 39W is a bit on the extreme side. Keep in mind you want to give your plants the best growing conditions, and putting them into darkness isn't the best idea. They still need to photosynthesize.

With reduced light, plants grow slower, some of the more demanding plants die, and your tank becomes "low tech". You will need less to worry about fertilizers. But it really depends on your long-term goals. Both high-tech and low-tech tanks can look good, it's just a different good. 

I'd say go to 2 bulbs for now, cut the light period to 8 hours, and that should reduce the need for fertilizers and give your plants an advantage. NPK is an abbreviation for the most common macro nutrients: Nitrogen, Phosphate, and Potassium. Not sure where you can get them in NZ, try agricultural supplies, nurseries, hydroponic stores. Join a country specific aquarium forum where you can get that information.

Flourish is a trace element mix, you don't need to dose large amounts of it, bottle instructions are a good place to start.


----------



## breakaway (Jan 21, 2010)

I have gone to two bulbs and dosing flourish comprehensive. It says on the back of the flourish that they have NPK products. Is it acceptable to buy these?


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

yes, the NPK products from Flourish is what I use.


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

50 gallons and Seachem dont mix unless theres lots of money involved ...


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Agree the Seachem products are expensive to use in larger tanks, you are paying mostly for water and the bottle.

Check out the link below as a source for dry ferts. They will ship internationally.

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/

Dry bulk fertilizers are cheap and will help you to save money for the pressurized CO2 rig that you currently need.


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

I think this is hair algae too? I would like to try dry ferts but I don't know what I should purchase. When I go to the site and click on more information nothing different comes up. In other reading I was doing I noticed comments about low nitrate levels. I've actually been having a problem with high nitrate levels of almost 20ppm. My local water supply nitrate level is 20ppm. So my frequent water changes are not doing much. It might be my bio load as I have many fish in there. 11 cories, 8 neons, 3 clown loaches(I know), 2 lyretail swords, 2 congo tetra, 2 mollies, an otto and a royal farlowella.

Here are my specs
50 gallon breeder
aqua clear 70
36" dual srtip coralife with one 6700k and one colormax bulb 8hr photo period
Temp 77F
6.8PH
GH 35.8ppm
KH 35.8ppm
AMM 0
Nitrate is between 10-20ppm


----------



## wyerz (Mar 24, 2010)

Darth Toro said:


> I think this is hair algae too? I would like to try dry ferts but I don't know what I should purchase. When I go to the site and click on more information nothing different comes up. In other reading I was doing I noticed comments about low nitrate levels. I've actually been having a problem with high nitrate levels of almost 20ppm. My local water supply nitrate level is 20ppm. So my frequent water changes are not doing much. It might be my bio load as I have many fish in there. 11 cories, 8 neons, 3 clown loaches(I know), 2 lyretail swords, 2 congo tetra, 2 mollies, an otto and a royal farlowella.
> 
> Here are my specs
> 50 gallon breeder
> ...


Darth Toro, this looks like Staghorn algae and looks exactly like what I'm currently battling (kinda scary that I'm starting to identify this stuff)

My bio load is getting up there since I have a Platy that is giving birth at an alarmng rate. I'll let you know what has worked for me, as I have ths mentioned in one of my threads. Please let me know if you have any luck as well

Good luck...


----------



## SmoothSailor (Mar 15, 2010)

I too am suffering from this stuff. Let me know if you have any luck.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Further Read!!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3579&d=1166546074


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Had this problem before and Seachem Excel saved me...Spot treat and poof, gone in the next 2-3 days...


----------



## breakaway (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay guys, sorry to dig up an old thread but didn't see the point in making a new one.

I've just gone pressurised - and am now bubbling at 2 bubbles/sec. Have been dosing Flourish Nitrogen, Potassium and Phosphorous as shown on the back of the bottle starting yesterday - twice a week. Also dose Flourish comprehensive twice a week as per instructions on bottle.

What should be my plan of attack to eradicate this annoying hair algae ASAP?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Patience is the key. Keep doing what you are doing, and observe for 3 or 4 weeks. You should notice better plant growth, which will enable you to remove some of the infested leaves and plant parts. You should notice reduced algae growth, and over time, this will lead to a clean (almost algae free) tank. Bingo.


----------



## breakaway (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Wasserpest - that's exactly what I was planning on doing. I've added the second light fixture as well.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Hit that sucker with 4 ounces of Hydrogen Peroxide.


----------



## breakaway (Jan 21, 2010)

Hydrogen peroxide? Where do you get that from? I'm assuming it isnt an off the shelf algae killing agent? Also, is it safe to use with sensitive scale-less fish like puffers and khuli loaches?


----------



## breakaway (Jan 21, 2010)

Just an update - it's been 3 days since I've been running both lights, and 4 bubbles/sec of CO² - I've removed a lot of the diseased leaves and have been manually removing as much hair as I can with an old toothbrush before I rage out pop a vein every day.

Plants are pearling all day every day. I'm also dosing Flourish NPK + Flourish Comprehensive at twice a week, at the doses recommended on the bottle.

I guess it'll be a couple of weeks at least before I see a difference.


----------

